# Red high fin wolf



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi guys, i'm just a little confuse about the red high fin wlof fish. Is this the same as the red wolf fish in this pic? I'm planning to add a wolf in my family and just wanna know some facts about them b4 getting one.This one is posted in the thread rite now and i'm interested but i know someone who has a 12" common and can't really decide which one to get.What do you guys think? the red or common?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah they are the same thing. Cool little guys.

I would get the Red High Fin because they are a little more active.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I like mine...i have videos up in the Freshwater vid section if u wanna see.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=181924

&

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=180463


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok now i get it.Thanks guys.


----------

